# Left over Deer Archery Tags



## csanchez (Jul 19, 2012)

Let me start this with I am by no means trying to find someones honeyhole. I am just trying to make the best of a bad situation. I have been doing some research on somewhat current buck to doe ratios and trying to read about some of the units.These are the units that are left over
Box Elder, Cache, Central Mountains Nebo, Chalk Creek / East Canyon / Morgan South Rich, Fillmore Oak Creek, Kamas,La Sal La Sal Mountains, nine Mile, North Slope, Ogden, and West desert,west.
From what i understand the units with the higher buck to doe ratios is because the large amount of private property. I am leaning more towards north slope, la sal, nine mile, and ogden. Plus its impossible for me to scout all of these areas with such little time so if anyone has and pointers of these units or what units to stay away from it would be greatly appreciated. Plus if anyone has any info on terrain info that would be great too


----------



## csanchez (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like I will be hunting the ogden unit


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome!
Several good areas to hunt especially if you like hiking up steep uphills.
Plus have the extended as well.


----------



## csanchez (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I haven't done much of that but I'm sure I will learn to love it. I hear there is some private property to stay away from I this unit. Is there any info on the Internet of where the public land is or do I just need to go to the dwr and pick up a map? So anyways about this unit I'm guessing its has quite of uphill and downhill shooting so I guess I will need to practice that some, but does anyone have any other advice on what I should prepare for? Also I read there was a lot of vehicle restrictions is this true? Anyways thanks for any and all help


----------

